# Skidsteer heater and Cab enclosure



## MidAtlantic (Nov 6, 2004)

I have a Newholland lx 865 (LS180) and need a heater and front door for it. I was wondering if anybody knows where I can get a non-factory aftermarket unit? Or if anybody has seen any doit yourself setups?

I look forward to your reply.


----------



## steve in Pa. (Jan 8, 2003)

We have closed them in with plexi glass before but usually only last 1-2 years till it starts cracking and breaking up. As far as a heater i think you can buy the same heaters they use when you get a factory cab enclosure out of northern supply comp. I would just recommend getting a factory one installed on your machine. Holds the heat in better and much more durable. We have one on our mustang skid steer thats been on for 10 years. Plus with a factory one you get a windshield wiper, locking door, and all wiring for your wipers and fan. I think ours ran about $1500.00 installed.


----------



## ace911emt (Nov 27, 2004)

*heat*

I just bought a 863 bobcat from Wengers of Myerstown PA. http://www.wengers.com/ The ac unit is a a Rde Dot A/C unit check out red dot on the web http://www.freezonerb276.com/AirCond.html[/URL] you can also get roof top heat only units or contact Wengers they have uses parts for any equipment, I have used Them for Years and always been fair.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

In the same situation as you. Bought a Cat 262 and wanna put cab encloser and heat, but Cat wants some serious $$$$$.


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

coleman makes a radiant heater called the blackcat it would work well for you -and its safe to use in tents so I'm sure it would work i use one ice fishing and its great


----------



## LI landscaping (Dec 4, 2002)

I purchased a vinyl cab enclosure for mine. I think I paid 125 bucks. Works well except ther are a few cracks that wind gets through and a slight glare in the front window where the factory spliced 2 pieces of plastic together. I am not sure if all are like that. I bought mine from bobcat but Northern Tolls sells them. For the money I think its a great altenative to the spendy glass type cabs. Plus I am not sure how long I will own this machine before upgrading. 

As for heat I also am using a "safe " indoor propane heater. It didn't really do so well at heating last season although we had some real brutal temps. The major problem being that the heat doesn't circulate in the cab it kind of just warms up the area around the heater itself. I suppose a 12 volt aux. car heater would work plugs into a battery outlet. Or if you are real crafty one can be fabbed from a small heater core tapped into the radiator lines.


----------

